# 1000 square foot addition and kitchen remodel..



## AndyH (Mar 10, 2008)

once again isnt this a project showcase for DoItYourselfers? You can tell your contractor that he did a great job.


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

AndyH said:


> once again isnt this a project showcase for DoItYourselfers? You can tell your contractor that he did a great job.


Once again?

As I stated, I did everything on top of the drywall. The contractor did a lot of work getting the addition up to drywall but I think all the work I did accounts for something.

I did all 400 square feet of granite tiles, 400 square feet of porcelain tiles, replaced the kitchen subfloor in preperation for the tiles, all the kitchen, office and bathroom cabinetry, and built the island and the countertops for the kitchen, office and bathroom. A huge task for one person in like two weekends was all 800 square foot of glue down hardwood flooring. I also painted everything inside and out, including the detached garage and also poured a new pad to move my jacuzzi pad 25 feet away as it was in the way.

There are too many things to list; it took me 7 months of evenings and long weekends almost completely by myself. The only finish part of the remodel I did not do was hanging the glass for the shower surround.

You’re absolutely right; my contractor did a great job... on getting me up to drywall so I could do 99.9% of the finish.


----------



## dons (Apr 4, 2008)

AndyH said:


> once again isnt this a project showcase for DoItYourselfers? You can tell your contractor that he did a great job.



What a d*&k I am sure that there are plenty of people on here that really appreciate seeing what you can do in cooperation with a good contractor! DANG!!!!!!!:furious:

By the way Kyle a beautiful job. I just finished a complete basement and know how difficult it is trying to juggle working full time and then coming home and sweating in the basement till 2 or 3 in the morning. Great job!


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

dons said:


> What a d*&k


...agreed, I think he may have missed the part where I said "Lars Construction took on the job of getting me up to drywall". However that may not obvious enough for some out there.

And to boot I guess my signature is not obvious for some out there.


----------



## nikanone (Aug 5, 2008)

All right, next door (semi-detached) has had an extension for a number of years now and was wondering how much it cost to get one would build on our house. It'd probably be about 3.5 x 4m on the ground floor. It would be used as a downstairs bedroom so it won't need any plumbing or anything. I'm just looking for a rough estimate here, I realize there's no way I could get an exact answer with such rough details but if somebody could give me an estimate that'd be great.


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

nikanone said:


> All right, next door (semi-detached) has had an extension for a number of years now and was wondering how much it cost to get one would build on our house. It'd probably be about 3.5 x 4m on the ground floor. It would be used as a downstairs bedroom so it won't need any plumbing or anything. I'm just looking for a rough estimate here, I realize there's no way I could get an exact answer with such rough details but if somebody could give me an estimate that'd be great.


Based upon location would be your biggest cost factor. Here in Southern California I assume that would cost no more than $20k.


----------

